# How to make tuna more palatable



## studen77 (Aug 15, 2006)

Guys-

I have a hard time taking the stuff down...I really don't fish with its aftertaste and all..in fact i hate it...doesn't make me nauseous but ..it almost does

Any ideas?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 15, 2006)

Mayo

Don't use canned shit.  A nice tuna steak tastes awesome


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Mayo
> 
> Don't use canned shit. A nice tuna steak tastes awesome


Use the can tuna. Use a blender and make a shake out of it. V-8 works just fine.


----------



## studen77 (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah the canned stuff...I eat it cause its cheap..are the tuna steaks expensive?


----------



## studen77 (Aug 15, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Use the can tuna. Use a blender and make a shake out of it. V-8 works just fine.



EWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could just throw up!


----------



## Spankee (Aug 15, 2006)

studen77 said:


> Guys-
> 
> I have a hard time taking the stuff down...I really don't fish with its aftertaste and all..in fact i hate it...doesn't make me nauseous but ..it almost does
> 
> Any ideas?



Eat it as fast as possible, drink water after every bite.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2006)

I use mayo, lime juice, seasoned salt, dried mustard, ground peppers, and onion powder.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

studen77 said:


> EWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could just throw up!


When you make them into a shake, you can't taste the tuna. The blender grinds it up into nothing. Use only the tuna, not the added water or oil.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 15, 2006)

studen77 said:


> Guys-
> 
> I have a hard time taking the stuff down...I really don't fish with its aftertaste and all..in fact i hate it...doesn't make me nauseous but ..it almost does
> 
> Any ideas?


 
First off make sure you buy it in water! That helps... Next make sure you're draining that.

ketchup...or mix it in with mac and cheese. All you need is ketchup. 

Albacore tuna taste a lot better, but cost more. It's better with the white cheese mac than it is with the others...


----------



## Trouble (Aug 15, 2006)

Kinda surprised nobody mentioned this yet.

The tuna producers have introduced foil packs for minimal liquid preservation of tuna and salmon.  These inert lining foil packs are handy, the fish quality is superior and they can be packed easily for on the go use.  The price is comparable or better than the canned stuff.

I buy small containers of high-quality flavored mustards to add to my tuna and salmon.  Alternative is a wasabi based condiment, used sparingly (hot stuff).


----------



## milliman (Aug 15, 2006)

I always get it in water and smother it in salsa !


----------



## studen77 (Aug 16, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> First off make sure you buy it in water! That helps... Next make sure you're draining that.
> 
> ketchup...or mix it in with mac and cheese. All you need is ketchup.



Yeah I never thought of the ketchup angle..definetly gonna try it along with the new 'foil-packed' kind! Just the mayo thing isn't cutting it for me!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 16, 2006)

_Put it between layers of pizza. _


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ketchup isn't really the greatest condiment to be using.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

Check the recipe section.  I have a make your own mayo recipe in there made from soley EFA's.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 16, 2006)

I like to use balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Gordo (Aug 16, 2006)

olive oil
balsamic vinegar
lemon juice
seeded mustard (old fashioned dijon)
(All quantities are 1:1 so whether you use a tsp or TB is up to you based on diet).

+pinch of italian seasoning

Pour over tuna and mix well. 
Great on chicken as well.


----------



## Phred (Aug 16, 2006)

I do not care for the taste of tuna myself either.  I have been mixing a couple of table spoons of natty peanut butter in with my tuna.  I will add a little splenda to the mix as well.  The PB does a great job of masking the fishy flavor.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok guys I found the bomb today and it taste so good. I can of tuna drained. Mix with 2 tb of natural peanut butter and 1 tb of strawberry preserves. Yummy in your tummy.


----------



## musclehead24 (Aug 19, 2006)

Mix Tuna with Salsa.


----------



## mamaj (Aug 19, 2006)

studen77 said:


> Guys-
> 
> I have a hard time taking the stuff down...I really don't fish with its aftertaste and all..in fact i hate it...doesn't make me nauseous but ..it almost does
> 
> Any ideas?


I can NEVER get pass the smell so I hear ya man!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2006)

milliman said:


> I always get it in water and smother it in salsa !



Get the packet tuna...

It isn't as fishy as canned...

And I vote Salsa for cutting the taste if you dont like it
(either way, both ingrediants require no prep)


----------



## Action-Jackson (Aug 19, 2006)

Reduced fat mayo, put it in a bowl, stir it up with a fork. Put that in 2 pieces of wholemeal bread with lettuce and tomato


----------



## studen77 (Aug 20, 2006)

ya but remember bread is looked down upon, and ya i bought the canned stuff..ate some yesterday with salt/pepper + worshtishire sauce..it helped a small bit with the taste but I had SERIOUS gas/bloating..it just felt disgusting.

I bought the 'packaged' kind..gonna see what happens with that


----------



## Lexluther (Aug 20, 2006)

*Tuna*



studen77 said:


> yeah the canned stuff...I eat it cause its cheap..are the tuna steaks expensive?



10-4,   I love canned tuna, its easy to make straight from the can if your in a hurry.   Steak is more expensive, and takes more time.


----------



## redhottbaja (Aug 20, 2006)

I could eat tuna everyday!! I absolutely love the stuff


----------



## pengers84 (Aug 20, 2006)

studen77 said:


> ya but remember bread is looked down upon, and ya i bought the canned stuff..ate some yesterday with salt/pepper + worshtishire sauce..it helped a small bit with the taste but I had SERIOUS gas/bloating..it just felt disgusting.
> 
> Same here, i stink all day after eating canned tuna or salmon


----------



## Mista (Aug 20, 2006)

You can try the tuna in a can with other stuff like: tomato and basil, sweet chilli, tomato and onion, lemon and cracked pepper, curry,olive oil.


----------



## Lexluther (Aug 20, 2006)

I usually strain the water, add a little mayo, and some chopped onions.   sometimes I grab some crackers and eat it out of a bowl, sometimes I make a couple sandwichs out it...  I never had any problem with fish.  Why is bread bad?


----------



## Mista (Aug 20, 2006)

^depends what type of bread


----------



## Mista (Aug 20, 2006)

whole grain is far better than white


----------



## Lexluther (Aug 20, 2006)

Well I always liked regular white bread.   I know theres healthier breads, but didnt think any particular breads were bad.


----------



## Lexluther (Aug 21, 2006)

How many of the canned tuna, would a person need to "consume" daily to get enough protein?  The can says, I think, around 28g of protein total.


----------



## Phred (Aug 21, 2006)

Lexluther said:


> How many of the canned tuna, would a person need to "consume" daily to get enough protein?  The can says, I think, around 28g of protein total.



The proper equation is A/28=X
Where A is the total amount of protein grams you need per day
and X is the number of cans that contain 28g of protein.

So if you need 200g then 200/28=7.1428571 cans


----------



## Lexluther (Aug 21, 2006)

I know this,  but is 200g the amount of protein the average person needs each day?..  Or did you just use it for an example?..  My question was how many grams of protein do we need a day.


----------



## Phred (Aug 21, 2006)

Lexluther said:


> I know this,  but is 200g the amount of protein the average person needs each day?..  Or did you just use it for an example?..  My question was how many grams of protein do we need a day.



There is no one answer other than "It depends."  and that means it depends on your goals, your current mass, and your bodies ability to use the protein.  In general, it is suggested that you get between 1g and 2gs of protein per pound of body wt.  It also depends on the source of the protein.


----------



## Lexluther (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats alot of tuna.


----------



## Lexluther (Aug 21, 2006)

I know this is off the subject, but what is "flaxseed oil" all about?  I have noticed it a few times in a couple peoples diets.  Will it help in weight gaining?


----------

